# First grizz!



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well i just picked up my first big bore tuesday, 2003 grizzly 660 w/2500 miles. Got it for 1650 so i think i did pretty good.





























The tires are ghetto rigged but the seller couldnt find the stock tires lol. Now for the questions....... It has few problems but i would like to get them out of the way before they turn into big problems. The left rear axle is popping because of being ran with a ripped boot so i was wondering what materials i needed to rebuild the joint(other than a new boot and grease of course). Also there is oil leaking out of the front diff where the shaft goes into the diff, the diff is working fine but should i tear it down anyways? I was just gonna replace the seal and leave it be. Also it not shifting past 30mph in high and about 15mph in low so im guessing its prolly something up with the clutch?
But other than those little problems it runs great and its a super nice ride! Also im really digging these special edition plastics!
This will be a slow build till about mid summer but my plans are: 28" silverbacks/terms/outlaws, snorkel, rad relocation, bracket lift, hmf, reverse overide, clutch work, and aftermarket axles.
Also if anyone has pics of there intake exhaust that would be great! Proud to be part of the yamaha family!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good in the pics 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Hell you did good bud. The problems you listed are minor you can get that axle rebuilt with a new joints for $100 or just get a whole aftermarket replacement for a bit more. Wheels and tires are everywhere for that bolt pattern. And the front diff I'd just put a seal in it if its functioning fine. That clutch might get a little costly the Grizzlys have a wet clutch. I had to replace one in my old 660 seems like it was around $600 for parts and labor but my dumb butt had the stealership do it. If I had done it myself prob would've been half that. Yours brings back memories I had a 03 SE Edition in silver. Those bikes are pretty darn good I see alot of them up here in Tennessee that's about what everyone rides here.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

